# I am being



## Tsifmaster

Ρε παιδιά δεν μπορω να κατάλαβω τι σημαίνει το I am being!!!!μπορει κάποιος να μου το μεταφράσει και να μου δώσει ενα παράδειγμα!ευχαριστω!


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου tsifmaster και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Εξαρτάται από το συγκείμενο. Πού το βρήκες; Μπορείς να μας δώσεις λίγο περισσότερο κείμενο (ή περίσταση ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων); 

Και μια σημειωσούλα ως επιμελήτρια του φόρουμ: Κεφαλαία όπου δει ε;


----------



## greekuser

Χρησιμοποιείται για να δώσει έμφαση στον παρόντα χρόνο. Π.χ. αν πεις:

I am silly

Πάει να πει ότι είσαι χαζή γενικώς. Αν όμως πεις:

I am being silly

Σημαίνει ότι τη δεδομένη στιγμή φέρθηκες με χαζό τρόπο (δηλαδή δεν είσαι γενικώς χαζή).


----------



## ireney

Greekuser αυτή είναι μια από τις χρήσεις του. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες. Αντί να μαντεύουμε ας αφήσουμε τον αρχηγό των τσίφτιδων να μας δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Tsifmaster

Ο Greekuser με βοήθησε αρκετά νομίζω!Γιατι είχα βρει κάπου που έγραφε "I'm not funny" και μετα "I'm not being funny".Ireney τι άλλες χρήσεις μπορει να εχει δηλαδη;


----------



## greekuser

Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα


----------



## Tsifmaster

Έχω επίσης μια απορία με το being πάλι ! Eiδα μια πρόταση που λέει he said I was being brought in for questioning!! Τι είναι εδώ τώρα το being? Είναι παθητική past continuous η παθητική από το γερούνδιο!! Επίσης άσχετο το getting με το being είναι περίπου το ίδιο;


----------



## modus.irrealis

To "I was being brought in for questioning" είναι το passive past continuous, ναι. Όσον αφορά το get και το be, στα αγγλικά υπάρχει το be-passive και το get-passive. Είναι παρόμοια αλλά δεν έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία (κι όχι μόνο γιατί το get-passive είναι πιο ανεπίσημο -- δεν νομίζω ότι θα έλεγε κανείς "Ι was getting brought in"), αλλά ίσως αυτό είναι θέμα για καινούργιο thread.

Και να προσθέσω ότι δεν χρησιμοπείται το "I am being" με όλα τα επίθετα, μόνο με αυτά που έχουν να κάνουν με το φέρσιμο, όπως είπε ο greekuser με το "silly". Αν έλεγες π.χ. "I am being red", θα ακουγότανε παράξενο. Ή αν έλεγες "I am being sick", δεν θα έλεγες ότι είσαι άρρωστος, αλλά ότι κάνεις εμετό.


----------



## Tsifmaster

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ,με ξεμπερδεψες αρκετά!


----------



## ireney

Γεια!Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση!
Ο modus απάντησε για χάρη μου. Το "I am being" μπορεί να είναι και παθητική φωνή. They are asking me to pay -> I am being asked to pay.


----------

